# TNARS Faculty Mentors Needed



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 3, 2012)

The North American Reformed Seminary is growing steadily. As I am now a member of the TNARS admin staff, I am seeing a large queue of students that are in need of faculty mentors to begin their studies.

TNARS needs faculty mentors to work with student throughout their studies. The TNARS Faculty mentor position is described here: Mentor Information | The North American Reformed Seminary

If you are interested in serving in a faculty mentor capacity, please review the information at the link given above and consider submitting your application for the role. You can get the process started by sending an email to: [email protected] 

I can't think of anything more rewarding than guiding the studies of students in the Reformed faith.

AMR


----------

